# LGD Natural Post-Op Procedures



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Our Great Pyrenees LGD Buck got ran over, had to have a surgery to fix a ruptured bladder, and now is having to have a surgery to fix his leg. He has always been an outside dog, but in order to keep him from messing up his leg again, we will probably bring him inside. We will be able to look after him, and maybe it will help him to be around us as he gets better. He smells pretty bad though, and we would like to clean him up some so we can bring him inside. Does anyone have tips for cleaning a dog post-op without getting him wet? We would prefer to use natural cleansers if possible as well as essential oils.

Thank you!

This is a picture of Buck ...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Sponge bath, spot clean, and/or waterless shampoo.

Poor pup


----------

